# H4H Hayling players. Please read



## richart (Oct 12, 2022)

Not long now, so an update on information you will need on the day.

*Registration : From 07.30 onwards*

*Breakfast. Full English buffet from 07.45 (Do not eat before you have registered !)*

*Shotgun start : 09.30 (note this is later than previously advised, so no excuses for being late Pieman !)*

Please bring raffle prizes with you, golf stuff, booze etc. You will need cash to enter competition and for raffle tickets.

We are playing from the yellow tees. You will need to fill out your scorecard with name, either forum or real together with your club handicap and course handicap. If you go to www.haylinggolf.co.uk/our_course and then go to slope rating you will find your course handicap. You will also find a map of the course on this link, so that you can see where your tee is (Starting sheet with tees to follow later this week on this thread) Tees at the end of the course 12,13,14  can be driven to by those unlucky in the draw. Drive out of the club car park and turn left down the coast road. Parking is near the 13th green, 14 tee from memory. Better instructions wil be given on the day. If you are feeling fit you can of course just walk to tees.

We are doubling up on tees 2,3,6,17 and 18. If you are first off these tees you will need to tee off five minutes early at 9.25. Just beware that the shotgun may go off right in the middle of your second shot.

*Long drive hole is 18, nearest the pin is 5 and nearest the pin in two for the shorter hitters like Smiffy and Fragger is 13.*

*Lunch : Two course carvery, beef and gammon from around 14.30 onwards. *Please shower before* and remember to bring your own towel.*

*There will be an auction after lunch and before prize giving. There will also be a silent auction running through the day. *If you win an auction item you don't need to pay on the day, just on the justgiving site I set up.

Forumers will play with their guests, so please advise them of the above.

*We aim to get round in four hours, so ready golf and keep up with group in front. It is a stableford competition so pick up if you can not score. *Most of the tees are easy to find, short walk from previous green. Don't play hole 14a by mistake. It is a par 3 only used when a hole is closed When you finish the par 5 14th, you should then play the par 4*, *15th.**The tee shot on the 3rd hole goes to the right. Easy to think it goes down the coast line to the left. The tee does aim in the right direction. You have been warned !

If you have any queries just ask on this thread. Should be a cracking day and fingers crossed for a calm warm day. It can blow a bit at Hayling.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 12, 2022)

richart said:



			Not long now, so an update on information you will need on the day.

*Registration : From 07.30 onwards*

*Breakfast. Full English buffet from 07.45 (Do not eat before you have registered !)*

*Shotgun start : 09.30 (note this is later than previously advised, so no excuses for being late Pieman !) *

Click to expand...

In my defence Rich I wasn't late - just chose the bacon roll over my tee shot!!! 

At least on Tuesday I'll now have time for a leisurely first breakfast at the hotel


----------



## Dando (Oct 12, 2022)

I can guarantee that no matter what tee I start on I’ll put my score down for the 1st hole because I’m a knob


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 12, 2022)

Dando said:



			I can guarantee that no matter what tee I start on I’ll put my score down for the 1st hole because I’m a knob
		
Click to expand...

I'll just be delighted if I have a score to put down!


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 12, 2022)

7.30 registration….. I don’t get up that early for work!


----------



## richart (Oct 12, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			7.30 registration….. I don’t get up that early for work!
		
Click to expand...

 Some of us will be up a lot earlier than that. 😬 

Early birds will get in front of Pieman in the breakfast queue. 👍


----------



## Dando (Oct 12, 2022)

richart said:



			Some of us will be up a lot earlier than that. 😬

Early birds will get in front of Pieman in the breakfast queue. 👍
		
Click to expand...

I might leave now


----------



## paulw4701 (Oct 12, 2022)

Hi rich what is the dress code for lunch


----------



## IanM (Oct 12, 2022)

richart said:



			.... in front of Pieman in the breakfast queue. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Is a dangerous place to stand!


----------



## richart (Oct 12, 2022)

paulw4701 said:



			Hi rich what is the dress code for lunch
		
Click to expand...

Smart casual.


----------



## Bratty (Oct 12, 2022)

IanM said:



			Is a dangerous place to stand!

Click to expand...

Anywhere near the queue when he's around is dangerous! 🤣


----------



## paulw4701 (Oct 13, 2022)

richart said:



			Smart casual.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 13, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			7.30 registration….. I don’t get up that early for work!
		
Click to expand...

I'll be leaving mine around 6:00 so hope to arrive at 8:00 ish but could be nearer 8:30. 😴😴


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 13, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I'll be leaving mine around 6:00 so hope to arrive at 8:00 ish but could be nearer 8:30. 😴😴
		
Click to expand...

The hotel option is looking much better now isnt it.....


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			The hotel option is looking much better now isnt it.....
		
Click to expand...

i am now thinking of drving down on Monday afternoon as i don't fancy a 5am departure then a days golf


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 13, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			The hotel option is looking much better now isnt it.....
		
Click to expand...

 Nah, I'd rather have the 60 odd quid I've saved.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			i am now thinking of drving down on Monday afternoon as i don't facy a 5am departure then a days golf
		
Click to expand...

Exactly my plan mate!

Finishing work Monday at 4 - go collect dad for 5 - get down to Portmouth for around 7.30 and then don't leave the bar till it closes


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 13, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Nah, I'd rather have the 60 odd quid I've saved.
		
Click to expand...

Boring


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 13, 2022)

Just looked how close the havent hotel is, I’ll be rolling out of bed about 7 😉


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			i am now thinking of drving down on Monday afternoon as i don't fancy a 5am departure then a days golf
		
Click to expand...




Bdill93 said:



			Exactly my plan mate!

Finishing work Monday at 4 - go collect dad for 5 - get down to Portmouth for around 7.30 and then don't leave the bar till it closes 

Click to expand...

Damnit.. you swines have changed my mind and I'm now looking at cheap hotels.

Does anyone know why Google recommends such a stupid route from this Travelodge?


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Damnit.. you swines have changed my mind and I'm now looking at cheap hotels.

Does anyone know why Google recommends such a stupid route from this Travelodge?
View attachment 44808

Click to expand...

its on the A27 so i guess you have to go out to Chichester to turn round


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 13, 2022)

No Idea, but as long as you can get on the A27 and head towards Portsmouth your golden.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			its on the A27 so i guess you have to go out to Chichester to turn round
		
Click to expand...

Sod that then.  I think I'm going to grab a room in the Portsmouth Havant Premier Inn.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			its on the A27 so i guess you have to go out to Chichester to turn round
		
Click to expand...

Correct, its on the eastbound carriageway and no way of getting across, so you have to drive the 8 miles to Chichester and turn around.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 13, 2022)

Ooof - leaving the house before 6. Wife won't be happy she has to contend with a narky 4 year old and 3 month old by herself


----------



## DaveR (Oct 13, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Damnit.. you swines have changed my mind and I'm now looking at cheap hotels.

Does anyone know why Google recommends such a stupid route from this Travelodge?
View attachment 44808

Click to expand...

It's a dual carriageway without any exits towards Chichester. If the hotel is on the eastbound side you'll need to go down to Chichester then double back. That stretch is around 10 miles from memory.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 13, 2022)

DaveR said:



			That's the best route. The clue is in the name Hayling 'Island' there is only 1 way on and off the place.
		
Click to expand...

It was more the fact that it sets you out driving in the wrong direction for half the journey, but it's been explained already now.


----------



## DaveR (Oct 13, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			It was more the fact that it sets you out driving in the wrong direction for half the journey, but it's been explained already now.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry ignore my previous post, didn't look to see where the hotel actually is.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 13, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Sod that then.  I think I'm going to grab a room in the Portsmouth Havant Premier Inn.
		
Click to expand...

THATS MORE LIKE IT!


----------



## richart (Oct 13, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			Ooof - leaving the house before 6. Wife won't be happy she has to contend with a narky 4 year old and 3 month old by herself 

Click to expand...

At least she will not have to put up with a pain in the derrière 35 year old. We will have that pleasure. 🙁


----------



## Imurg (Oct 13, 2022)

richart said:



			At least she will not have to put up with a pain in the derrière 35 year old. We will have that pleasure. 🙁
		
Click to expand...

Can't wait...to see me old mate again...it says here...


----------



## richart (Oct 13, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Can't wait...to see me old mate again...it says here...

Click to expand...

I have taken one for the team. 

Extra order of soil and seed on the tees to be ordered.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 13, 2022)

richart said:



			At least she will not have to put up with a pain in the derrière 35 year old. We will have that pleasure. 🙁
		
Click to expand...

35! Stop, you're making me blush. 

I think she'd agree with you though


----------



## Imurg (Oct 13, 2022)

richart said:



			I have taken one for the team.

Extra order of soil and seed on the tees to be ordered.

Click to expand...

I heard they've hired a tractor and trailer to follow him around.....


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 13, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I heard they've hired a tractor and trailer to follow him around.....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Oct 13, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I heard they've hired a tractor and trailer to follow him around.....
		
Click to expand...

Sand based course. There could be new bunkers on the tees 😬


----------



## richart (Oct 13, 2022)

Has anyone ordered a buggy for the day direct with Hayling ? 

I have had requests for buggies from a Battleback player, Mark the Auctioneer and PaulW4701. Have I missed anyone ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2022)

richart said:



			Has anyone ordered a buggy for the day direct with Hayling ?

I have had requests for buggies from a Battleback player, Mark the Auctioneer and PaulW4701. Have I missed anyone ?
		
Click to expand...

If it's an alternative to missing out then yes please Rich.  Happy to share.


----------



## richart (Oct 13, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			If it's an alternative to missing out then yes please Rich.  Happy to share.
		
Click to expand...

Need to check that no one else has requested a buggy Richard. If they haven’t then I will sort you out with a share.


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 13, 2022)

richart said:



			Has anyone ordered a buggy for the day direct with Hayling ?

I have had requests for buggies from a Battleback player, Mark the Auctioneer and PaulW4701. Have I missed anyone ?
		
Click to expand...

I tried but they said they were all taken, not fussed if there are greater cases I’ll just ensure I have packed the GNT spray


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 13, 2022)

richart said:



			Not long now, so an update on information you will need on the day.

*Registration : From 07.30 onwards*

*Breakfast. Full English buffet from 07.45 (Do not eat before you have registered !)*

*Shotgun start : 09.30 (note this is later than previously advised, so no excuses for being late Pieman !)*

Please bring raffle prizes with you, golf stuff, booze etc. You will need cash to enter competition and for raffle tickets.

We are playing from the yellow tees. You will need to fill out your scorecard with name, either forum or real together with your club handicap and course handicap. If you go to www.haylinggolf.co.uk/our_course and then go to slope rating you will find your course handicap. You will also find a map of the course on this link, so that you can see where your tee is (Starting sheet with tees to follow later this week on this thread) Tees at the end of the course 12,13,14  can be driven to by those unlucky in the draw. Drive out of the club car park and turn left down the coast road. Parking is near the 13th green, 14 tee from memory. Better instructions wil be given on the day. If you are feeling fit you can of course just walk to tees.

We are doubling up on tees 2,3,6,17 and 18. If you are first off these tees you will need to tee off five minutes early at 9.25. Just beware that the shotgun may go off right in the middle of your second shot.

*Long drive hole is 18, nearest the pin is 5 and nearest the pin in two for the shorter hitters like Smiffy and Fragger is 13.*

*Lunch : Two course carvery, beef and gammon from around 14.30 onwards. *Please shower before* and remember to bring your own towel.*

*There will be an auction after lunch and before prize giving. There will also be a silent auction running through the day. *If you win an auction item you don't need to pay on the day, just on the justgiving site I set up.

Forumers will play with their guests, so please advise them of the above.

*We aim to get round in four hours, so ready golf and keep up with group in front. It is a stableford competition so pick up if you can not score. *Most of the tees are easy to find, short walk from previous green. Don't play hole 14a by mistake. It is a par 3 only used when a hole is closed When you finish the par 5 14th, you should then play the par 4*, *15th.**The tee shot on the 3rd hole goes to the right. Easy to think it goes down the coast line to the left. The tee does aim in the right direction. You have been warned !

If you have any queries just ask on this thread. Should be a cracking day and fingers crossed for a calm warm day. It can blow a bit at Hayling.

Click to expand...

Great work Richard (& Vicky). Looking forward to it after an early night in Havant on Monday 🥴😴🍻🍹🍔😂


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 13, 2022)

Well, my flights are all confirmed, will be flying down Monday evening, and thanks to Oddsocks (Barry), my chauffeur for a few days, has helped to make this year's trip stress free! 

Could not have done this year's trip without the help of the incredible guys on the forum and especially to Barry (who can't thank enough) for helping me out with the transport once I get there, can't tell you how happy this makes me not missing this year's H4H! 

And then its Flight back home on the Tuesday night!

Next year I'm hoping to make it a road trip down and back over a week!

See yas soon


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 13, 2022)

Kraxx68 said:



			Well, my flights are all confirmed, will be flying down Monday evening, and thanks to Oddsocks (Barry), my chauffeur for a few days, has helped to make this year's trip stress free!

Could not have done this year's trip without the help of the incredible guys on the forum and especially to Barry (who can't thank enough) for helping me out with the transport once I get there, can't tell you how happy this makes me not missing this year's H4H!

And then its Flight back home on the Tuesday night!

Next year I'm hoping to make it a road trip down and back over a week!

See yas soon 

Click to expand...

Your commitment is commendable


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 13, 2022)

Kraxx68 said:



			Well, my flights are all confirmed, will be flying down Monday evening, and thanks to Oddsocks (Barry), my chauffeur for a few days, has helped to make this year's trip stress free!

Could not have done this year's trip without the help of the incredible guys on the forum and especially to Barry (who can't thank enough) for helping me out with the transport once I get there, can't tell you how happy this makes me not missing this year's H4H!

And then its Flight back home on the Tuesday night!

Next year I'm hoping to make it a road trip down and back over a week!

See yas soon 

Click to expand...

Hi mate - happy to host you at mine again for a round during your trip next year


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 13, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hi mate - happy to host you at mine again for a round during your trip next year
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan Phil


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 13, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Your commitment is commendable
		
Click to expand...

It's a small price to pay compared to the men & women who put their lives on the line day in day out to keep up safe when were tucked up in bed!  That's why we do this every year to help those who need our help now, to keep them safe physically & mentally!


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2022)

Kraxx68 said:



			Well, my flights are all confirmed, will be flying down Monday evening, and thanks to Oddsocks (Barry), my chauffeur for a few days, has helped to make this year's trip stress free!

Could not have done this year's trip without the help of the incredible guys on the forum and especially to Barry (who can't thank enough) for helping me out with the transport once I get there, can't tell you how happy this makes me not missing this year's H4H!

And then its Flight back home on the Tuesday night!

Next year I'm hoping to make it a road trip down and back over a week!

See yas soon 

Click to expand...

I hope @Oddsocks doesn’t try and slip you a pink one


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 14, 2022)

richart said:



			Has anyone ordered a buggy for the day direct with Hayling ?

I have had requests for buggies from a Battleback player, Mark the Auctioneer and PaulW4701. Have I missed anyone ?
		
Click to expand...

No, but I'm doing a 12 hour charity assault bike challenge on Saturday, so might need one.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 14, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Sod that then.  I think I'm going to grab a room in the Portsmouth Havant Premier Inn.
		
Click to expand...

Booked in mate?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 14, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Booked in mate?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I got it. You guys successfully put me off the idea of being up since 5:40am and trying to play golf.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 14, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yes, I got it. You guys successfully put me off the idea of being up since 5:40am and trying to play golf.
		
Click to expand...

It's all part of the fun. I'll likely have very little sleep thanks to my 3 month old daughter. Plus a 2 hour+ drive, then trying to navigate 18 holes with a bunch of knobs, having not swung a club much since July. 

Hopefully I'll hole out from 200 yards on 18 again this year.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 14, 2022)

Would I be correct in assuming hayling is pretty flat as a links course?


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 14, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Would I be correct in assuming hayling is pretty flat as a links course?
		
Click to expand...

Mostly flat, at the far end of the course it's a little hilly. 11 and 12 some lovely elevation changes.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 14, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yes, I got it. You guys successfully put me off the idea of being up since 5:40am and trying to play golf.
		
Click to expand...

Makes the trip back more manageable though! Well worth the night stay! Plus - beers!


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 14, 2022)

Paperboy said:



			Mostly flat, at the far end of the course it's a little hilly. 11 and 12 some lovely elevation changes.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks PB, was contemplating leaving the trolley home but Stoneham looks like it could give my knee the hump


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 14, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Thanks PB, was contemplating leaving the trolley home but Stoneham looks like it could give my knee the hump
		
Click to expand...

I’ve got a push trolley you can borrow for both of you want to if you’re short on space in your car.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 14, 2022)

Kraxx68 said:



			Well, my flights are all confirmed, will be flying down Monday evening, and thanks to Oddsocks (Barry), my chauffeur for a few days, has helped to make this year's trip stress free!

Could not have done this year's trip without the help of the incredible guys on the forum and especially to Barry (who can't thank enough) for helping me out with the transport once I get there, can't tell you how happy this makes me not missing this year's H4H!

And then its Flight back home on the Tuesday night!

Next year I'm hoping to make it a road trip down and back over a week!

See yas soon 

Click to expand...

Be great to catch up mate. Safe travels 👍


----------



## richart (Oct 15, 2022)

Just to confirm this is an individual stableford competition with *full course handicap*. Please check how many shots you get on Hayling link in my initial post, or pm me and I will confirm for you. You need to put your forum or real name on the card, with your WHS handicap index  and your course rating off the yellow tees. For example my WHS handicap index of 12.4 gives me 13 shots. 

It is important that you swop your card with a partner, and that you put the gross score and stableford points on the card. Cards will need markers and players signature. Don't want any DQ's.* Please also remember to give you card to the scorers asap , Sawtooth and Liverpoolphil after your round however bad they are.*

*Please do not put all four players scores on one card as has been done in the past. Just markers and players scores should be on card. *Cards will be available at registration.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 15, 2022)

richart said:



			Just to confirm this is an individual stableford competition with *full course handicap*. Please check how many shots you get on Hayling link in my initial post, or pm me and I will confirm for you. You need to put your forum or real name on the card, with your WHS handicap index  and your course rating off the yellow tees. For example my WHS handicap index of 12.4 gives me 13 shots. 

It is important that you swop your card with a partner, and that you put the gross score and stableford points on the card. Cards will need markers and players signature. Don't want any DQ's.* Please also remember to give you card to the scorers asap , Sawtooth and Liverpoolphil after your round however bad they are.*

*Please do not put all four players scores on one card as has been done in the past. Just markers and players scores should be on card.*Cards will be available at registration.
		
Click to expand...

Or you can use the EG app (for those with mobiles😉)


----------



## dufferman (Oct 16, 2022)

Great draw. Honored to be off the first with Mike. Defending champ has its perks


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 16, 2022)

dufferman said:



			Great draw. Honored to be off the first with Mike. Defending champ has its perks 

Click to expand...

Ah but look who you have to put up with…😉


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 16, 2022)

dufferman said:



			Great draw. Honored to be off the first with Mike. Defending champ has its perks 

Click to expand...

Nobody has successfully defended the title, so the smart money is elsewhere .
👍😎


----------



## dufferman (Oct 16, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Nobody has successfully defended the title, so the smart money is elsewhere .
👍😎
		
Click to expand...

Judging my game at the moment I entirely agree


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 16, 2022)

dufferman said:



			Judging my game at the moment I entirely agree
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but you said that last year 🙄


----------



## richart (Oct 16, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Nobody has successfully defended the title, so the smart money is elsewhere .
👍😎
		
Click to expand...

 Are you even allowed to win it twice, and I imagine if you won back to back you might struggle to leave the club in one piece.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 16, 2022)

richart said:



			Are you even allowed to win it twice, and I imagine if you won back to back you might struggle to leave the club in one piece.

Click to expand...

I am unlikely to find out.........


----------



## dufferman (Oct 16, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yeah, but you said that last year 🙄
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2022)

Those staying at Havant use the postcode PO9 1RE; the other one directs you to the other side of the industrial estate.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 17, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Those staying at Havant use the postcode PO9 1RE; the other one directs you to the other side of the industrial estate.
		
Click to expand...

Havant South*


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 17, 2022)

What’s the plan for tonight? Carvery https://www.farmhouseinns.co.uk/pubs/hampshire/langbrook-farm/book or head into Havant?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 17, 2022)

If anyone needs any white wooden tees, I will have a bag full (literally thousands) with me in the boot of my car, feel free to get a handful if you see me in the car park


----------



## Bratty (Oct 17, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			If anyone needs any white wooden tees, I will have a bag full (literally thousands) with me in the boot of my car, feel free to get a handful if you see me in the car park
		
Click to expand...

Wrong colour and material for Oddsocks, but I might tap you up for some of those. Many thanks.


----------



## richart (Oct 17, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			If anyone needs any white wooden tees, I will have a bag full (literally thousands) with me in the boot of my car, feel free to get a handful if you see me in the car park
		
Click to expand...

 Make sure you save me some son.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 17, 2022)

richart said:



			Make sure you save me some son.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty in the bag dad, so you can help yourself 👍



Bratty said:



			Wrong colour and material for Oddsocks, but I might tap you up for some of those. Many thanks.
		
Click to expand...

😂 of course mate. If I arrive early enough, I’ll bring a load up to the clubhouse for people to help themselves.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 17, 2022)

Shoes cleaned as best I can; new cleats; sleeve of balls bought; trousers and shirt pressed. Think I’m ready.🤔


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 18, 2022)

Up early and carried out my wrist exercise....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 18, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Up early and carried out my wrist exercise....
		
Click to expand...

99 change hands 😉


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 18, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Up early and carried out my wrist exercise....
		
Click to expand...

Well you’re playing with @Bratty so it keeps the theme of the day.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 18, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Up early and carried out my wrist exercise....
		
Click to expand...

Not supposed to do that before sports, saps the energy out of your legs……. Good job you got a buggy….


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 18, 2022)

Late leaving, but should still be there by 9. Can someone save me some breakfast. 😅


----------



## Crow (Oct 18, 2022)

Have a great day everyone, looking forward to reading tales of the highs and lows.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 18, 2022)

Play well everyone and have a great day


----------



## Imurg (Oct 18, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I am unlikely to find out.........

Click to expand...

Then again...?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 18, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Then again...?

Click to expand...

Congrats mate!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 18, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I am unlikely to find out.........

Click to expand...

That worked out well…😊


----------

